# Military Police Training



## militarygirl88 (23 Nov 2004)

Hi, i was just wondering if there was someone who knows how long and where Military Police get trained, and what are all the things they do? if someone could help me out that would be great 
militarygirl88


----------



## m_a_c (23 Nov 2004)

Hi Militarygirl88,

The Military Police course happens at CFB Borden and is 6 months long.  They learn the criminal code, Canadian Forces Administration Orders, Queens Regulations and Orders, National Defence Act, use of force, powers of arrest, basically all the police stuff plus army stuff too.  

m_a_c


----------



## militarygirl88 (23 Nov 2004)

thanks for the help m_a_c, i appreciate it alot
militarygirl88


----------



## m_a_c (23 Nov 2004)

No problem


----------



## militarygirl88 (23 Nov 2004)

again, thanks, i just need that info, becuase i have a interview at CFRC Kitchener
tomorrow morining :dontpanic: 
militarygirl88


----------



## m_a_c (23 Nov 2004)

Have you done any research on the web other then here at the forums.  Are you going regular or reserve?  

http://www.mpmuseum.org

http://borden.mil.ca/cfmpa/index_e.asp  not sure if this one will work

http://www.2mpcoy.com

I have more sites if you wish and if you require anymore info feel free to PM me.


----------



## militarygirl88 (23 Nov 2004)

yes i have done other research on the web other than here, but i could find nothing of what i wanted, thanks for the links, and i am going reserves for now
militarygirl88


----------



## m_a_c (23 Nov 2004)

Great stuff, well I am currently serving as a reserve MP, you will be part of the same company as me.  So as far as the post I gave you orginally that was based on a regular force MP.  We as reserve MP do not do Police stuff, we are not badged.(for the most part)  We do all field stuff.  Our QL3 is done over the summer and we cover things like route recce, mobility ops, detention ops.  The last link is the one for the company you will be joining.  You will most likely be part of the London Platoon.  Like I said before feel free to message me if you need more info.  

m_a_c


----------



## militarygirl88 (23 Nov 2004)

thanks again, but i am going Infantry first, then going MP, hopefully, i just wanted the info, on being an MP, becuase i was told that they would ask questions about the occupations you chose, so i wanted all my facts straight, but again thanks, 
militarygirl88


----------



## m_a_c (23 Nov 2004)

no problem, glad to be of help, good luck.


----------



## militarygirl88 (23 Nov 2004)

you were of immense help, cant thank you enough, and thanks, need all the luck i can get, haha 
militarygirl88


----------



## m_a_c (23 Nov 2004)

you sound prepared, you will do just fine.  Talk to you later.  Let me know how it goes.


----------



## militarygirl88 (12 Sep 2005)

hello, m_a_c, 
about that interview i had last November it went great, they asked me about everything, but what i knew about Military Police Training, and Location, etc.. just want to say again that you helped alot although i didnt make it into the Forces last year, i am however trying again for this February, i have my Interview on 14 September at 0930
militarygirll88


----------

